# [solved][KDE 4.2.4] Probleme mit Arbeitsflächen-Effekte

## skydoom

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit den Desktop-Effects bei KDE 4.2.4.

Will ich sie aktivieren, also bei System Settings -> Arbeitsflächen-Effekte, so erscheint der Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
> 
> Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especcially changing the compositing type.
> 
> 

 

Meine Grafikkarte:

 *Quote:*   

> server dennis # lspci           
> 
> [...]
> 
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)
> ...

 

Meine X Config:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"                                                                                            
> 
>         Identifier     "X.org Configured"                                                                         
> 
>         Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0                                                                              
> ...

 

In der make.conf als Treiber:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

Also, ich denke mal, dass die Grafikkarte nicht zu alt ist oder so  :Wink: .

Woran könnte es also liegen? Bei google, als Suchbegriff der Fehler, findet man recht wenig, jedoch wird andauernt nach der Ausgabe vom Befehl glxinfo. Dieser existiert bei mir nicht. Falls relevant, in welchem Paket is das drinn?

grüße

dennis

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

nein, deine "GeForce 7600 GS" sollte noch nicht zu alt sein..  :Wink: 

Vermutlich hast du vergessen via 

```
# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

auf die nVidia eigenen Libs umzustellen.

Ansonsten füge auch mal 

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection
```

zu deiner xorg.conf hinzu, und starte dann X neu.

Dann sollte es eigentlich klappen mit den "Desktop Effekten" ..

/edit

"glxinfo" ist im Paket "x11-apps/mesa-progs" enthalten..

MfG

----------

## skydoom

wow, danke  :Smile: 

Funktioniert alles wunderbar und schaut ja auch noch besser aus als bei Windows Vista/ 7...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Nein scherz beiseite, ich find das echt "cool"  :Wink: 

Danke für deine Hilfe. 

grüße

dennis

----------

